# Re: [EVDL] Coda EV Dealership visit



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Coda EV Dealership visit*

[reference
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Coda-EV-Dealership-visit-tp4532615p4532615.html
4DIYarchive]


*I ask and encourage anyone near the south SF bay area to visit 
this dealership and take your own test drive. I hope they also
post their views and opinions on this as many are always preferable
to my 'one'.



{brucedp.150m.com}

-- 
http://www.fastmail.fm - Same, same, but different...

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Coda EV Dealership visit*

thanks for the report! but sadly the linked pictures did not work for me=
. On the surface it sounds like a much better car than I was personally =
expecting, with a price tag to match it... :-( 

Does it seat 4 or 5?

david.
http://www.evalbum.com/4021


>________________________________
> From: brucedp4 <[email protected]>
>To: [email protected] =

>Sent: Wednesday, April 4, 2012 10:18 AM
>Subject: [EVDL] Coda EV Dealership visit
> =

>
>I stopped by the newly opened Coda dealership in Santa Clara, CA.
>
snip.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Coda EV Dealership visit*

The linked pictures work fine here (in India)
so try again, the server may have had a piccup.


Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 =


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behal=
f Of David Ladd
Sent: Wednesday, April 04, 2012 11:44 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Coda EV Dealership visit

thanks for the report! but sadly the linked pictures did not work for me=
. On the surface it sounds like a much better car than I was personally =
expecting, with a price tag to match it... :-( 

Does it seat 4 or 5?

david.
http://www.evalbum.com/4021


>________________________________
> From: brucedp4 <[email protected]>
>To: [email protected]
>Sent: Wednesday, April 4, 2012 10:18 AM
>Subject: [EVDL] Coda EV Dealership visit
> =

>
>I stopped by the newly opened Coda dealership in Santa Clara, CA.
>
snip.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Coda EV Dealership visit*

i got to the pictures by backtracking up to the website. nevermind! a=
nswered my passenger question at the link too, seats 5. Looks like a nic=
e car! I just think it needed to seriously undercut the Leaf on price to=
compete, due to the unknown brand vs. Nissan.

david.
http://www.evalbum.com/4021


>________________________________
> From: Cor van de Water <[email protected]>
>To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]> =

>Sent: Wednesday, April 4, 2012 11:21 AM
>Subject: Re: [EVDL] Coda EV Dealership visit
> =

>The linked pictures work fine here (in India)
>so try again, the server may have had a piccup.
>

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Coda EV Dealership visit*



> brucedp4 wrote:
> >
> > I stopped by the newly opened Coda dealership in Santa Clara, CA.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Coda EV Dealership visit*

I was able to test drive last Coda at the GGEVA last month.
Overall I was happy with its performance and handling, since hand & grip is=
sues are a big deal for me.. I wrote it all up but now can't find it.. I al=
so paid attention to the regen. While it isn't adjustable I did perceive=
a mild regen kick in when the pedal was released, as one taps the break, i=
t becomes more noticible. It seemed once regen was activated it continued a=
fter releasing the brake a bit as well. It was a much more complicated rege=
n than I had experienced before. My favorite, being the regen on the Wright=
speed as driven by Mr. Wright.
HOWEVER, the car has that fake auto transmission crawl I hate. =

Otherwise, I felt very confident in the Coda, glad to see it on the market =
and really like the marketing plans and wish them the best!

I don't shop where I can't charge.
www.evalbum.com/1745
"Then I asked him to take his foot off the accelerator while he was going t=
hat speed. There was no regen. It is likely the regen only kicks in when pr=
essure is applied to the brake pedal. "

-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120404/1398639f=
/attachment.html =

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Coda EV Dealership visit*

In researching a different unrelated newswire, I came across a 
Leaf site
http://www.lovemyleaf.com/#!rangechart
that has a .pdf chart that breaks out in mph (top), kmph (bottom) 
what their range will be while driving at one speed on a flat 
highway without any other pack drain
http://media.wix.com/ugd/4261d7_4954b0c706111b000362babe42245376.pdf?dn=LEAFrangeChartVersion7e.pdf

I request Leaf drivers let me know:
-if this is something new to you, or old news / up on other sites
-if it is accurate / of value to hammer down an actual value the
driver can use to know more closely what their range is or will be

The Coda driver-cluster analog gauge was mainly an indicator, and
likened to an ice' gauge to give you a general idea not an 
accurate value. Coda's integrated system embedded in the center 
console did have what the Sales rep called a Green screen, though I 
saw no green anywhere on it. Perhaps it was called green because of 
its intended use to drive more eco-green. Anyway, that screen was 
obtained after punching down several levels on the buttons (I hope 
the driver is not doing that while driving, then it would be as bad 
as texting while driving).

The Green screen gave a succinct value in both % charged (SOC) on 
the top left of the screen, and kWH value on the top right of the 
screen. Which is all well and nice, but might be the opposite of 
inaccurate bars:
-Info-saturation of the driver with too much data. I believe someone
would need to drive the Coda EV for at least a day to gain a better 
understanding of what part of the information displayed is useful or 
fluff (or as you said, foofah).

I briefly mentioned that the smaller right side analog gauge shows 
both current being drained while driving, and regen current being 
gained while braking. Again the gauge is mostly an indicator. I 
believe one would have to look at the green screen's kWH value before 
and after to know what was gained (scenario: after the severe climb 
up the mountainous Los Angeles Grapevine, the downward decline 
should gain some significant regen. That is where I would want to 
look at the kWH value on the green screen at the crest of the climb 
and at the bottom of the decline.

Even from the earliest days of AC drive and giving the driver easy 
access to regen (US Electricar EVs, GM EV1, Honda EV plus, RAV4-EV, 
etc.), various ways had been implemented. From simple micro-switches 
on the brake mechanism, to sensors feeding computer controlled 
circuitry, either did the job fairly well (the simpler were a little 
jerky, the high-end more smooth/transparent).

Probably the best I experienced because it gave the driver the most 
control, was an AC Propulsion VW pih conversion at EVS-20 
http://www.herecomesmongo.com/evs20/Main%20Article/Pictures/ACP%20VW%20PIHEV%20hybrid%202.jpg
where a slider was installed on the shifter console. It allowed the 
driver to adjust the regen on the fly from 0 to 100%. None of the 
major automakers seem to want to give control of the vehicle to the 
driver. Perhaps they are too fearful of liability to make the EV as 
driver-friendly as it could be.

I like having modes for the driver to choose from, and hopefully in 
the future, drivers will be given the option to interface with the 
vehicle's computer and set a couple of their own modes. Again, 
manufacturers may not want this for fear of liability. 

I would like to see at least three modes on an EV:
-performance, forget-range, give-me-all-the-power!
-normal, a balance of enough performance to accelerate into traffic 
yet attempt some energy savings as well
-eco/miser, optimizes the driving to keep the driver's heavy foot 
from wasting power, so the EV can have all the range it safely can
(I would use this on long trips).

The other two optional modes I mentioned, could be for the driver to 
decide. Like their version of Eco/long-ranger, or their kind of 
normal with more regen, etc.

If owners were allowed to hack their EVs, I bet there would be some 
wonderful innovations that would surface. But sadly, it is the people
who do not drive Electrics that are holding all the cards and 
dictating who can do what.

Sidebar ...
Though the evdl archive do not find it, in the past, I had posted 
about a smart accelerator pedal idea. In that the input to the 
controller would be switchable between normal, and controlled. The 
controlled use would allow for better energy utilization, and at the 
same time not limit the driver from getting out of situations.

Drivers coming from an ice driving background are used to the spring 
tension on the accelerator. Generally it is easier to just rest your 
foot on the accelerator and blast your way down the highway. 

Instead of this tiring, constant effort to keep the accelerator in 
position, I proposed a comfortable cradle for the right foot, that 
wants to keep the position in the middle. Thus, when the right foot 
is on the accelerator, less effort to move it as needed. A slight 
push of the accelerator would tell the box to increase speed, and a 
backing off to the comfortable middle position would tell the 
circuitry you want to maintain that speed. And a slight backing off 
of that pedal would tell the circuitry to slow down then back to the 
middle position again would give less drive at first to increasing 
amounts of regen until stopped.

This would mean the driving experience would be not a fighting of the 
accelerator spring, but of using your foot as more of an important 
input method (as important as when we use our hands).

Yet, if an emergency is about to occur, the removing the foot from 
the pedal would have the same affect as normal, and stomping on the 
accelerator would tell the circuitry to give maximum power to get out
of tight situations.

It would be the best of both worlds: control when you needed it, and 
let the circuitry do the work to save energy and increase driving 
pleasure.

In the past, the chortled retort was, "Well, that is what the brain 
is for, dummy!" Yes, but today's driver is usually multitasking, that
was not done in the past. With too many people suffering from lack of
sleep, yet wired on caffeinated energy drinks, their default driving 
style is to race from red-light to red light mashing the accelerator 
pedal each time.

There has to be a more intelligent way to commute without driving 
like you are seeking an accident. I think a smart accelerator might 
give some drivers the option to opt out of that wired-tired rat-race,
and enjoy life more.



{brucedp.150m.com}






-


> Willie McKemie wrote:
> > I have several minor complaints on the Leaf and was unable to tell if
> > the Coda was any better:
> > 1) The Leaf has ~8% precision on SOC. Since you didn't see a bump down
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Coda EV Dealership visit*

I sent Bill Moore of http://evworld.com/ an email releasing this Coda
write-up to him, and I sent him my original images for his use. So, 
the item may show up on EVWorld's Insider Illustrated and or web 
site at a future date.

I mention this not for accolades, but as an effort to get the EV word 
out. Bill is a professional, and makes what I have look and read 
so-much better (that's good for the EV-cause). His publication 
is read by many that do not know of the evdl.


I only wish I could have driven the Coda EV myself. My physical 
presence and 17EEEE shoe size just will not fit in a Coda EV (or 
a Volt plug-in series hybrid for that matter). 

I can get into a Leaf and even close the driver door. I have tried
a Focus ice, but I will have to wait until a Focus Electric is in my 
local dealership to know if I could drive one safely (not cover all 
the pedals with one foot).

That is why I use a ~6' 2" person as my measurement guide (its 
more fair to the public that way).

The post-2010 Production EVs/pih are smaller than the EVs in 
the 1990's. There was no issue of room in those vehicles. I did 
my own driving, and gave better more throughout reports (circa 
former EVS sessions).


Perhaps the Infinity LE EV will have the room for me to drive it 
safely, and do my own testing so that I can give a better report
on it.


{brucedp.150m.com}

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Coda-EV-Dealership-visit-tp4532615p4540632.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Coda EV Dealership visit*

I'd love to go to the Dealer on a day off and check out the Coda and maybe
even get a test drive so I can compare it to my Leaf. I will first assume it
will be more like a VW Jetta of days gone by but that is OK. I can say I
have no real complaint about the Leaf nor it's wonky SOC. I really only use
the bars on the right side for a more accurate assessment of the drive. Now
that its getting warmer I am gaining more distance. Yesterday it was telling
me I was able to do 81 miles after my days worth of commuting. I combine the
days mileage to what the computer says I have left and to the bars I have
left. It is good to see that after the winters cold that the mileage per
charge is rising once again. 

As for the Regen, I have yet to see any real wear patterns on my rotors so
feel that most of the braking is regen and not mechanical. I also rarely
ever use eco mode except when I am going to come to a stop. I then take my
foot off the accelerator and bump it into eco mode for good regen then bump
it off when I stop or need to go again then accelerate away in power mode. 

Plenty of room and ease of entry for my 6'2" size. 

Pete 

If I go to the dealer I will report my findings and do a quickie video too.
Sounds like a fun thing to do. 

-----
If you don't understand, be patient, you will. Now I understand. 
--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Coda-EV-Dealership-visit-tp4532615p4540991.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Coda EV Dealership visit*

If you can get a test drive and report back that would be great. I
hope that you can fill in any gaps that I missed. Like, in their one 
preset driving mode, when does the regen kick in, only after the 
brakes are touched? How strong was it? Does the EV creep from a stop 
like an automatic?

Before you drive, have the Sales rep show you the amount of travel
both the column adjustment and the driver's seat have, and adjust 
them accordingly. I thought the column movement was not much but 
better than nothing. The seat could have gone back at least another
inch.

Also, you might want their console's 'green screen' up (that shows 
pack detail) and record the kWH from the screen, and also what the 
smaller analog meter on the right side of the driver's cluster is 
showing before and after your drive.

The loop that the Sales rep took me on he did about three times, so 
it was city speeds but I did not feel he was trying to hold back 
other than we were limited to city streets because I went in the 
afternoon on a weekday, and traffic on nearby Highways was heavy 
(everyone wanting to go home). 

I am thinking if you call ahead to arrange that you get to test drive 
a fully charged Coda EV on a weekend day, you might be allowed to 
take it on a Highway 280 and open her up (Highway 280 has some up and 
then down driving, verses Highway 101 near the SF bay which mostly 
flat). Map http://g.co/maps/jqpk2

Then when you get back, you might have good change in reading that 
would be useful. Less about just burning though amps and more about 
the normal aggressive driving in that area to get up to speed, and 
then quickly put on the brakes for the red light. Or get up to speed 
to merge and mix it up with the ice in the middle lanes at their 
speeds (75+ mph).

A far as images, perhaps an under the hood shot showing the 
controller/inverter sitting on top of the AC motor/tranny that 
includes showing that air filter for the pack I mentioned. Although 
there is not a lot to see, perhaps a trunk shot so other Leaf drivers
can compare.

I would not want you to video that analog pack energy meter in the 
driver cluster and drive at the same time, so how about your text
feelings on how useful it was: did it fluctuate too wildly, was the 
end kWH difference more accurately displayed as compared to the 
Leaf's (fuzzy logic?) bars?

Because the Coda only has one driving mode, you will have to try to 
text explain how you were able to drive to get a similar 'better use' 
of the Coda's regen. It might be you will have to ever so lightly 
touch the brakes to not engage the friction brakes but slow to stop 
only using regen.

As a 6' 2" person what is your feeling of driving the Coda after the 
test drive is done. Was there strong pressure on the side of your 
right leg that would be uncomfortable over time if you wanted to go 
for an extended drive? How was the back support and the padding in 
the seat? Was it enough for a larger person or optimized for a 
smaller person?

Lastly, how about commute or long trip amenities? Drink holders? How 
much of a less-frills EV is this, etc.

I look forward to reading your test drive. The more we get, the 
better picture we can see of what Coda EV ownership would be.


{brucedp.150m.com}






-


> gottdi wrote:
> I'd love to go to the Dealer on a day off and check out the Coda
> and maybe even get a test drive so I can compare it to my Leaf. I
> will first assume it will be more like a VW Jetta of days gone by
> ...


----------

